# Bathroom accessories (no set screw) - how to remove mounting plate



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody recognize this mounting style (TP holder, etc.)?

TP holder, towel holders, etc. have a rectangular hole underneath (where set screw is normally located) and black plastic inside. I can't get the plates released and have no idea of mfr or method. Any ideas? I pushed it, twisted it, etc., etc. but no luck.

Also, the plate itself has 4 teeth for setting into drywall. The last guy either didn't read the directions or couldn't get 'em released either because he glued them all to the walls (and now they're pulling away).

Thanks for any help. It looks like quality stuff, if that helps at all (i.e not big box stuff)

Thanks.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Pictures might help....

Are you wanting to reuse them or just get them off with no/minimal damage?

BTW, sometimes the damage is a quicker fix than messing around with "gently" removing things.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> Anybody recognize this mounting style (TP holder, etc.)?
> 
> TP holder, towel holders, etc. have a rectangular hole underneath (where set screw is normally located) and black plastic inside. I can't get the plates released and have no idea of mfr or method. Any ideas? I pushed it, twisted it, etc., etc. but no luck.
> 
> ...


those are the type that slide down onto a bracket mounted to wall. Push the black tab in and push up on the piece which should come off. pics might help too.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

kevjob said:


> those are the type that slide down onto a bracket mounted to wall. Push the black tab in and push up on the piece which should come off. pics might help too.


I found out it's Moen. Supposed to be able to push in the plastic (it's a flat-edge hook) which releases it. Still can't get it apart , but that's how it works.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll get pics anyway. Stay tuned tomorrow.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> I found out it's Moen. Supposed to be able to push in the plastic (it's a flat-edge hook) which releases it. Still can't get it apart , but that's how it works.


Yeah I see these once in a while, might be glued to mounting bracket which means the whole thing has to be pulled off then separate the two pieces from each other.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

kevjob said:


> Yeah I see these once in a while, might be glued to mounting bracket which means the whole thing has to be pulled off then separate the two pieces from each other.


The whole thing HAS been pulled off (it was glued to the wall) and I still can't the things apart so I can remount them. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

It's probably glued together. :blink:


----------

